# Problème wifi ipad mini depuis 6.1.3



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à Tous, 

J'ai un iPad mini 16 et j'ai un problème de wifi depuis la MAJ en 6.1.3 

J'ai un mot de passe simple sur ma box en WPA2-PSK 
J'arrive connecter mon Iphone 5, mon MBA, mon ipad retina sur la box mais pas du tout l'iPad mini. 

Il me dit mot de passe incorrect. 
J'ai réinitialisé les réglages réseaux : RIEN n'y fait, cela ne fonctionne pas. 

J'ai fait pour voir si ca venait pas de la box, un partage de connexion par l'iphone 5 et pareil : mot de passe incorrect. 

Cela ne me le fait que depuis la MAJ de la 6.1.3 
Des infos, des conseils pour régler le probleme ?


----------



## CSP+ (26 Mars 2013)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Bonjour à Tous,
> 
> J'ai un iPad mini 16 et j'ai un problème de wifi depuis la MAJ en 6.1.3
> 
> ...


 
Indiquez-nous si le probleme a été résolu et comment.J'ai un iPad2 et j'attend toujours plusieurs jours avant d'effectuer une mise à jour pour voir s'il n'y a pas de probleme.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Mars 2013)

Pour l'instant aucune nouvelles, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
Je devrais surement restaurer l'iPad mais je n'en ai pas du tout envie. Encore moins envie de tt perdre


----------



## Siciliano (27 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Et les réinitialisation des réglages réseau peut être ?


----------



## CSP+ (28 Mars 2013)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Pour l'instant aucune nouvelles, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> Je devrais surement restaurer l'iPad mais je n'en ai pas du tout envie. Encore moins envie de tt perdre


 
La galère :-/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




Siciliano a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Et les réinitialisation des réglages réseau peut être ?


 
As-tu installé iOS 6.1.3 ?Des problemes?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai réinitialisé tous les réglages et tous les paramètres réseaux, rien n'y fait .


----------



## MiWii (3 Avril 2013)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Pour l'instant aucune nouvelles, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> Je devrais surement restaurer l'iPad mais je n'en ai pas du tout envie. Encore moins envie de tt perdre



euh, pourquoi tout perdre ?


Fais une sauvegarde via iCloud ou iTunes, et tu récupèreras toutes tes données !!!

Si non, as-tu testé en eteignant ta box et en la redemarrant de nouveau ?


----------

